# what does DOCSIS 3.0 mean?



## Ticker

I just upgraded my internet to 18mps and heard that the crappy Motorola Surfboard cable modem SB5101 they lease me for $6 is holding me back. So I'm looking at some modems on Newegg and I see the have DOCSIS 1.0-3.0. Whats the difference, I tried googling it but I can't find a lamen's term answer. Thanks

I was looking at this:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122015&Tpk=Motorola SB6121

to replace this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122011


----------



## StrangleHold

Should not be you problem. I have a SB5100 and I'm getting 23mbps. The SB5101 will do up to 30mbps.


----------



## Ticker

StrangleHold said:


> Should not be you problem. I have a SB5100 and I'm getting 23mbps. The SB5101 will do up to 30mbps.



Thanks. So whats the difference in DOCSIS 2.0 and 3.0? I still don't understand


----------



## StrangleHold

Ticker said:


> Thanks. So whats the difference in DOCSIS 2.0 and 3.0? I still don't understand


 
http://www.highspeedexperts.com/know-your-docsis/


----------



## Ticker

StrangleHold said:


> http://www.highspeedexperts.com/know-your-docsis/


Good read, thanks!

Can anyone recommend a budget modem/router to take advantage of 18mps broadband service?

I need something that will be wired to my cpu directly and the router will be for my xbox360 and iPad. Thanks

How do I become a paying supporter by the way? this site and the members are my savior!


----------

